# dart frogs night lighting



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is it ok to have a couple of 60w halogen bulbs in the same room as the viv at night or should i move the viv to somewhere without any light? i have 2 banded leucs if it matters


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have my frogs in my living room, but they are sleep once the viv lights go off.
So even if the lights are on in the living room they are still sleep.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

my frogs are in my office room where my xbox is. The viv light goes off at 8pm, the frogs usually go to their sleep spots sometime after 7 before the lights even go off, and i play xbox and use the computer all night long in the same room and the light from two 27" monitors doesn't seem to bother them


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeeeez!...My frogs have to bear the lighting in my fishroom until 9:30 or 10 p.m....feeleing some kind of 'guilty' now!..Not to threadjack this, but any opinions as to Marineland's l.e.d.s with the tiny blue 'moonlights'?..I was considering one on a viv I am constructing out of an old 30g Metaframe tank from the 50's..but if they don't do anything nocturnal, then it'd be useless...Gary


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

It would be a nice night light for the room. I'm sure the frogs wouldn't mind it since they can always sleep under cover.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

TURQ64 said:


> Jeeeez!...My frogs have to bear the lighting in my fishroom until 9:30 or 10 p.m....feeleing some kind of 'guilty' now!..Not to threadjack this, but any opinions as to Marineland's l.e.d.s with the tiny blue 'moonlights'?..I was considering one on a viv I am constructing out of an old 30g Metaframe tank from the 50's..but if they don't do anything nocturnal, then it'd be useless...Gary


those things are bright! i have one LED thats on 24/7 in the ceiling of the room that creates a very low light (about 500 mcd for 300 square feet of frog room). this allows me to make it through the room if i forgot something or want to go slug/snail hunting with my flash light.


----------

